# just dont know what to think....whats wrong with me?!



## Ania (Nov 25, 2010)

*my husband doesnt want to have sex with me*

hi all!
my husband doesnt want to have sex with me.says its cos of all **** at work... but its still same work as he had before marriage and used to be much better.we used to have sex not often but we had it few times a month.we had a baby 3 months ago(im the only one who looks after her as his at work most of the time and when hes coming back hes tired so having a nap or playing his xbox) and had sex just once in 7 months...is it something wrong with me...or hes cheating on me( but then theres no way he could realy as hes at work and back home after it)..i think theres no way...or maybe just hope theres not. Could his sex drive be so low??its much worse since we got married and its just been over a year...think we r lucky we even have a baby... While was pregnant he didnt want to touch me really as he said its freaky knowing theres something inside me.Though that after having a baby everything will go back to normal... but is 3 months now and we did it just once. Got enough of asking him to sleep with me...cos getting all the time same answers.(im tired or its cos of stress at work-hes in the army)...and hes getting annoyed.oh sometimes hes telling me..'maybe tomorrow if ur lucky'...but it never happend...
Wondering if its something wrong with me.. i know after having a baby i got few stretch marks and spend most of the time with a baby but lost all my weight as thought maybe thats a reason (ate one meal a day..and im back to my 7st)i know im mad! I love him loads and its not sex im missing the most... think its just attention and him being close to me.Feeling being loved and that he still fancy me.
Dont know what to think..is it possible that 27yr old man doesnt want to have sex at all???! what could i do??help....


----------



## chefmaster (Oct 30, 2010)

No hon there's nothing wrong with you. It's kinda common and there are many things that can cause this but the most prevalent is the wife not being sexually adventurous enough.

Being too tired may be an issue too with him having to take naps.

Try setting up a night for just the two of you, once a week, and then do something completely unexpected to get his attention.

Or walk over to him right now and perform fellatio and see how he reacts. Doing something sexual with him that does not involve intercourse may help him forget that there was "something growing in your belly' recently. Some guys it takes a while to get past that, and you may have to help him.

I don't know if this is an issue you can check for yourself to see if it is, it's different for everybody, but check this out too: Kegel exercises: A how-to guide for women


My apologies for going on so long but without him opening up about what's bothering him it's kinda like finding the needle in the haystack.


Happy Thanksgiving to the 3 of you


----------



## Ania (Nov 25, 2010)

My apologies for going on so long but without him opening up about what's bothering him it's kinda like finding the needle in the haystack.

Its always like this with him..not showing emotions.Think its an army thing.He can be tired.. but then why he prefere to spend time playing xbox with his mates then spending time with me in bed? think he uses as much energy lol
i miss our time together..used to be such fun..fights in bed and sex every week.
Now feel like an old woman counting how many times i had sex in this yr.Start to worry that ill have like his parents have...no sex in last 3yrs!!! Mum in law is moaning about it all the time and i start to think ill get similar and it just makes me worry.
We dont spend as much time as we used to together...he plays his game i play with our little girl..then he goes to bed cos work early in the morning...and i stay still trying to sort the baby sometimes even till 5am.Im tired dont eat much and worrying 2 much.
Think ill have to try doing something completely unexpected and wear something kinky and just jump on him..while probably hes on his game lol... just got a feeling he will tell me to move as he cant see the screen..just hope everything be ok again cos i start to feel unloved.Kiss before hes going to work and coming back..plus when hes going to bed is not enough...i think..


----------



## Ania (Nov 25, 2010)

Pandakiss said:


> sooo sorry about the sex thing. that its a good idea, something to make him do aa double take....but dont jump in front of a man on xbox, that b**** always wins. my h has always had a game system, so i know a little about that.


----------



## Ania (Nov 25, 2010)

uh..must be tired..getting bit messy in here..tried to quote last msg.and send bit of it instead.nevermind.About xbox...yeah its a nightmare and now lost him for a few weeks cos of new game so theres no point of talking or trying anything while hes on it...im sure even if i would jump naked in front of him it wouldnt work.
Think im bit guilty that it is like it is cos we stopped sleeping in same bed cos of me.Moved out while was late in my pregnancy to the spare room cos couldnt get comfy while being in bed with my hubby.Now after baby was born im still in same room cos was getting paranoid when baby was on her own so just sleep with her now ad can keep an eye on her.Plus thought ill let him have a good night sleep (she can be going crazy or just talking tll 5am)before work. Need to get some time just for both of us..and thats a good idea to go somewhere..cinema or something...and just talk about everything.would give anything just to find out why he doesnt want me anymore...what to do that he will fancy me like before..or maybe he does just doesnt show it.Need to do something cos its driving me mad and start to think that all what was great about us(soft knees while kissing...pillow fights in bed etc)is gone.And maybe he will start looking for that somewhere else...or aready did..
wish life could be so much easier...and ppl would say what they really think or feel...


----------

